# Dog vs Dog in Face Off



## youneek (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Feb 13, 2006)

Who won?
Who held the stare?


----------



## gfoz (Feb 13, 2006)

My money's on the little dog! I was a paperboy for years - I speak from experience!


----------



## Fate (Feb 13, 2006)

Tell me about it gfoz, i have a paperround at the moment, the small dogs are always the worse 

Nice shot Youneek!


----------



## youneek (Feb 13, 2006)

The Lab couldn't stay still long enough to win a stare down.  He was messin with my Golden by being in his bed, trying to get Jake to chase him. Jake's thoughts on this young pup were, "chill out and leave me alone".


----------



## fotolode (Feb 14, 2006)

Adorable!


----------

